# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  High Quality Probiotik/BS, Mineral, Plankton, Anti Chlorine

## dedigouw

Karena banyaknya peminat & permintaaan dari teman2 forum maka dengan ini aku melaunching produk2 yg banyak dibutuhkan teman2 hobbyist   ::  

Untuk setiap anggota KOI's Teregister mendapatkan benefit disc 10% dari harga list, 
viewtopic.php?f=8&=4542

1. High Quality Probiotik/Bactery Starter Rp 100.000,-/20gr 
viewtopic.php/f=13&t=2854

terdapat 10 macam kandungan didalamnya yaitu 3 jenis Bactery Pengurai & 7 macam jenis enzim protein
-BACILLUS, LACTOBACILUS, PSEUDOMONAS
-AMYLASE, PROTEASE, CELLULASE, LIPASE, PECTINASE, HEMICELLULASE, BETA-GLUCASLASE

dalam tiap gram-nya mengandung sekitar 5 milyar bakteri pengurai, yg mana dalam produk yg lain hanya terdapat sekitar 100-200jt bakteri pengurai dalam tiap gram-nya.

-Dosis Pemakaian awal cukup: 1gr/1ton air
-untuk maintenance air kolam jika dibutuhkan dapat ditambahkan 1gr/4ton air/minggu, sampai air kolam mature
-sewaktu-waktu boleh ditambahkan jika ikan stress
-salah satu fungsi dari probiotik ini adalah membunuh bactery jahat yg banyak terdapat di setiap kolam kita 


2. Plankton Powder Rp 50.000,-/20gr

Untuk menstimulus pertumbuhan lumut bagi kolam baru

dosis: 2gr/1 ton air
note: pemakaian dalam dosis tinggi dapat menghijaukan air kolam 


3. Anti Chlorine Rp 25.000,-/kg

Bagi teman2 yg menggunakan air PAM & tidak ada bak penampungan, sehingga air PAM bisa langsung digunakan.

dosis: 1 sendok teh untuk 60 liter air PAM 


4. Mineral Powder Rp 45.000,-/kg
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4478

-Menambahkan kandungan mineral pada air kolam yg tidak tersirkulasi seperti dialam
-Menjernihkan air kolam
-Meningkatkan nafsu makan ikan, dsb.


Dosis: 
- Pemakaian awal jika air cukup bermasalah, dalam hal ini kurang jernih dapat diberikan 1 sendok makan/ 1 ton air
- untuk maintenance air kolam 1 sendok makan / 4 ton air / seminggu 1x.

Bagi rekan-rekan yg membutuhkan dapat PM saya atau SMS ke no HP yg tercantum pada signature saya, thanks.
Note: semua harga diatas belum termasuk ongkir.

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> mineral powder kalau kebanyakan ada efek sampingnya ga Om???


Kalau kebanyakan kayaknya kurang bagus Om, makan jg kalau kebanyakan bahaya jdnya Om...he...3x
Nyambung ga ya?

Ada baiknya ikut dosis aja Om biar lebih sipp, klu dilihat & dirasa kurang baru sedikit2 di tambahin,

Begitu Om... Ha...ha...3x

Btw probiotik sgr dikirim Om, thanks.

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ya2r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ya2r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Probiotiknya udah nyampe kemarin Om,cepet sehari udah nyampe bener2 kilat  ::   ::   ::  kalau over dosis ada efeknya ga Om??

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yesman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Om Dedi, barangnya ready stock di rumah kan ?
besok rencana mau main, liat2 kolam om dedi sekalian angkut probiotik n plankton   ::

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> Ok om dedi nanti saya postkan om....hasilnya  Om boleh tanya yang lain ga....? brapa harga pompa resun king-6 dijakarta?


Thanks atas kesediaannya Om,

Om Rusli klu soal pompa memompa bisa hub Om Irvan steamkoi 
viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1128. Atau bisa  hubungi. Flexinya 021-68584270

Selamat berbelanja.

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

> Originally Posted by agent23
> 
> oom, kalo 1 sendok makan itu kira2x berapa gram sih   
> 
> 
> Sekitar 30 gram


kalau 1 sendok teh (rata tdk munjung) brp gram?

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## situs_dsp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> Tanya om dedi, produk-produknya bikinan sendiri atau pabrikan om 
> 
> thx before


Salam kenal ya Om Situs_dsp

Smua produk pabrikan sy hanya PDG, 

Thanks

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ascyber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> pasti hunting koi baru atau cari barang baru     
> All the best


Hue....he...he...he..., bukan Om, koi-nya banyak membludak Om,
Saya Sedang ada Pelayanan Om, thanks lho Om.
Gbu.

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> om mau tanya pemakaian anti chlorine gimana yagh?
> apa semua air PDAM berbahaya?
> u/ kolam 1 ton pemakaian seberapa banyak nie om?


1 ton = 1000 ltr. = 20 sendok teh  sekitar 100gr
Dosis pemakaian: 1 sendok teh  / 50 liter air PAM 

Chlorine berbahaya buat ikan Om, thanks.

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Mantap om Dedi..
btw good stuff om..
Sukses slalu om

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> Kang dedy, mau donk..
> Anyway, di mudpond punya ane boat burayak bs ga?
> Qty-nya di-sms nanti, yg jelas smartbio n plankton powder buat kolam baru.
> Thx


Kang Asep makasih ya,
Pesanan sdh terkirim,
Mohon bantu up date report hasil pemakaiannya ya Kang,
Nuhun Kang.

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Special Promo hari ULTAH nih, selama 1 minggu start: 3 April 2010 s.d. 10 April 2010

1. Beli 2 Gratis 1, setiap pembelian 2 Probiotik seharga Rp 200.000,- dapat 1 botol Gratisss   ::  
2. untuk Produk lainnya seperti: Mineral, Plankton Powder dll. disc 30%, obral habis bis...bis...bis...
pemesanannya direkap dulu yah di topic ini, tinggal Copy paste

Promo Ultah:
1.
2.
3.dstnya.

tq all.   ::

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## totohs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Promo Ultah:
1. Wen (probiotik 2)
2. Koi_vj (probio/smartbio 6)
3. hilariusssss (probiotik 2)

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ferzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> Special Promo hari ULTAH nih, selama 1 minggu start: 3 April 2010 s.d. 10 April 2010
> 
> 1. Beli 2 Gratis 1, setiap pembelian 2 Probiotik seharga Rp 200.000,- dapat 1 botol Gratisss 
> 2. untuk Produk lainnya seperti: Mineral, Plankton Powder dll. disc 30%, obral habis bis...bis...bis...
> pemesanannya direkap dulu yah di topic ini, tinggal Copy paste
> 
> Promo Ultah:
> 1. Wen. : probiotik 2botol bonus 1botol *LUNAS*
> 2. Koi_vj. : probiotik 6botol bonus 3botol
> ...


Makasih Om Wen, sdh sy terima tq ya... ::

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Wah thanks Om atas hadiahnya  ::   :: 
Sekalian minta pm alamat Om Dedi, kalau lagi maen ke Gading Serpong, saya boleh mampir ya Om..

Thanks

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

kiriman sdh sampe om.....Saya pake dulu yah om baru nulis testimoni    ::

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> testi saya om..
> karena tidak ada sendok ukur, saya masukkan proiotik (kemaren pagi) satu tutup botol rata
> ikan tambah rakus, muter2 diatas, seperti kelaperan... air kolam ya begitulah semakin banyak di kasih BP kotoran semakin banyak


He...he...3x tq Om testinya

BP tuh Breeder Pro ya Om? Boleh di campur mineral tuh Om...
Tapi kalau ga mau terlalu kotor kolamnya pakai SS sdh lumayan Om...
Anyway tq Om Rifatmk.

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

> tadi pas habis kuras kolam coba2 pakai plankton powder eh begitu di taruh kok airnya jadi berbusa apa memang gitu ya


Bener Om efek dari plankton powder memang demikian...

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## onkyshark

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

::   ::   ::  

*up-date kemasan terbaru yaa...*
*Probiotik dengan merk "Smart BIO"*


up-date promonya juga:   ::  
~ Pembelian 1-2 botol @20gr disc 10%
~ Pembelian 3 botol @20gr disc 15%
~ Pembelian lebih dari 3botol disc 20%

tq....tq...tq...  ::

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## corgan07

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ayiek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AbeL

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

